# SanDisk Mobile Ultra 64GB $16



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_2456wt_1375


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont know how this is so cheap. I ordered one.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Almost to.good to be true

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i ordered one soo i will see. I found this over in XDA and they seemed to be legit


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't know too awful much about flash memory but that I on the card makes me think that it's a class 1... even tho they said up to 30mb speeds.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

What's class 1 speeds supposed to be?


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> What's class 1 speeds supposed to be?


slow as dirt lol. I know if you go into Walmart our BestBuy or something there's class 4 on their shelves more often than not.

I said that because I've always thought they displayed the class on the cards and that I its the only thing that could represent the speed. I may be 100 percent wrong. Like I said I know just a little about flesh memory.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know much either... Is class 4 faster?

The Galaxy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I thought those were the fastest and largest cards so it seemed like a good deal.

The Galaxy


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> I thought those were the fastest and largest cards so it seemed like a good deal.
> 
> The Galaxy


yeah the higher the class the faster it is. But I was wrong, just checked Amazon and here's what looks to be the same exact card for 90 bucks

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-MicroSDXC-Adapter-VERSION/dp/B0084FO9FU/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343590336&sr=1-6&keywords=sandisk+64gb+sd+card

I'd be hesitant to Be the eBay one just because it's so cheap

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

So if it's real its a good card?

The Galaxy


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> So if it's real its a good card?
> 
> The Galaxy


 yes, a great card. _IF_ being the key word.

I'm very skeptical of this one because of the price and the sellers location being China. The only negative thing that can happen to sellers from China really is negative feedback. Which they just start another account and start fresh. I spoke with my brother who knows quite a bit more about flash memory and eBay and he's guessing it's some knock off brand rebranded ad SanDisk and the quality will be horrible. (Slow speeds, could corrupt easily etc)

Its worth a shot though if you don't mind gambling the 17 bucks, you could end up with a decent card. And my brother and I could be completely wrong. Just be ready for it to be garbage is all I'm really saying.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

One more thing I just had pointed out to me its that it is XC which its the new version of cards so your device has to be able to use XC. I'm guessing that the S 3 is able too but I dunno what other devices can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

It's got ebay buyer protection so if it's not what I wanted they refund full purchase

The Galaxy


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah... There's a decent chance its a counterfeit but it's worth the risk in my opinion.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

bobloblaw1 said:


> Yeah... There's a decent chance its a counterfeit but it's worth the risk in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Agreed its an msrp $179

The Galaxy


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I just ordered one. Guess I'll find out if it was worth it at the end of the month

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Many of us have found on bench tests, that a slow "big brand name" (Sandisk etc) cards are faster than faster class no name generic cards. I have found this to be true for Android devices as well as cameras. Can't say I ever used any Sandisk card and thought it was slow. ..but as you point out here, this one on eBay from China, might be dubious. I almost bought one anyway, lol


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

doublepostdelete


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

thank you so much for the heads up! I've been waiting for one to go on sale for the longest time 

Just ordered one. worse thing that can happen is lose 18 bux. Hell, its a good gamble for a 93dollar card 

Noticed the one on eBay looks exactly the same as class 6 and UHS1class10. Don't know why sandisk have them look alike.

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-MicroSDXC-Adapter-VERSION/dp/B0084FO9FU/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1343590336&sr=1-6&keywords=sandisk%2064gb%20sd%20card&tag=vglnk-c213-20

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Mobile-MicroSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B005V7WIA2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343604791&sr=8-1&keywords=128gb+micro+sd+card


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

thanks for this just ordered one, got it for $10 because I had some ebay bucks.

hopefully it's class 10 but even if it's class 6 it's a great deal.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

These are cheap knockoffs that use cheap materials from China the gold.contacts.will turn green...I would be careful I've had bad.experience.with cheap cards you get what you pay for

Sent from my SCH-I815 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

ombracol said:


> These are cheap knockoffs that use cheap materials from China the gold.contacts.will turn green...I would be careful I've had bad.experience.with cheap cards you get what you pay for
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I815 using RootzWiki


says sandisk, usually cheap knockoffs use cheap knockoff names...


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> says sandisk, usually cheap knockoffs use cheap knockoff names...


there's nothing proving the card itself will say SanDisk...besides its easy enough to forge these things.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Brian G said:


> there's nothing proving the card itself will say SanDisk...besides its easy enough to forge these things.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


have some faith


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

IF it is legit, then the 1 doesn't denote the class speed. I just ordered one of the legit versions of these off Amazon... its the SDHC version (not XC) but they are similar (XC vs HC just is reference to capacity limits - SDHC shouldn't support over 32 GB, so really any 64 GB card you are picking up will be an XC branded one) the 32 GB version as I have the 32 GB internal already and don't need more than 64 GB...

Anyways, they are class 10 cards. Any of the red-branded Ultras such as those are class 10s as far as regular specs afaik. That "1" that is on there is reference to UHS-1, which is technically better than class 10, although specs are similar. Basically its spec'd for real-time broadcast and streaming of HD video (so can transcode to SD and read/write HD at the same time off card) assuming phone is capable of such feats, of course.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> have some faith


I'm forever the devil's advocate 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I bought two. Will use a program to test the card after I get them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Dang, sold out.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Scam

VERIZON GALAXY S 3


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

droid3r said:


> Scam
> 
> VERIZON GALAXY S 3


How do you know?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> How do you know?


I'm willing to bet he doesn't...

Even if it's bootleg it's not a "scam".
I'm confident we're going to receive some sort of product.
We can only hope it's quality lol.


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

They buyer I bought mine from has 547 sales with 99.6% positive feedback. I'm fairly certain I will get the item as described. Had the seller had much less feedback I most likely would have avoided buying. However, buyer protection is always a good option so if it turns out not to be what they claim you can always get your money back. Anyhow, to answer a question someone asked earlier.. The "class 1" is actually  UHS-I or Class 10. It's the highest performance level available. Also it has a transfer speed of 30/mbps. For more information check out http://www.sandisk.c.../?capacity=64GB

On a side note, this card is supposed to come with "SanDisk Memory Zone App**** for Android" so if that's not included you can almost assume it's a fake... of course that's not 100% but just a good guess.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

zakth said:


> On a side note, this card is supposed to come with "SanDisk Memory Zone App**** for Android" so if that's not included you can almost assume it's a fake... of course that's not 100% but just a good guess.


how do they include that anyway? it's a free download from the market


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I would assume it comes installed on the card.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't trust it.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I wouldn't trust it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


Your loss


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

zakth said:


> They buyer I bought mine from has 547 sales with 99.6% positive feedback. I'm fairly certain I will get the item as described. Had the seller had much less feedback I most likely would have avoided buying. However, buyer protection is always a good option so if it turns out not to be what they claim you can always get your money back. Anyhow, to answer a question someone asked earlier.. The "class 1" is actually  UHS-I or Class 10. It's the highest performance level available. Also it has a transfer speed of 30/mbps. For more information check out http://www.sandisk.c.../?capacity=64GB
> 
> On a side note, this card is supposed to come with "SanDisk Memory Zone App**** for Android" so if that's not included you can almost assume it's a fake... of course that's not 100% but just a good guess.


I got it from the same guy


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

As soon as i posted this he sold out lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

mines already shipped


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> mines already shipped


When did yours ship? It doesn't appear mine is shipped yet, I'm not sure what timezone they're in.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Heres more http://www.ebay.com/itm/SanDisk-Mobile-Ultra-30MB-s-Extreme-64GB-64G-microSDXC-micro-SDXC-micro-SD-Card-/290752469876?_trksid=p4340.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D965946854800748194%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26#ht_1769wt_1396


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> When did yours ship? It doesn't appear mine is shipped yet, I'm not sure what timezone they're in.


Mine shipped on the 29th


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Mine shipped on the 29th


well yeah... but when did you order it & what time did it ship? lol









the reasoning for my questioning was because i was curious if they like just started shipping out now or something.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i ordered it at like 4pm


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> i ordered it at like 4pm


Ah I didn't order it until like 8 so mine probably won't ship until tomorrow.
Either way it's most likely going to take a HELLUVA long time to ship. :L


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Ah I didn't order it until like 8 so mine probably won't ship until tomorrow.
> Either way it's most likely going to take a HELLUVA long time to ship. :L


How many did you get?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> How many did you get?


I only bought one, I honestly have no use for more.
The s3 is the only device I own that supports microSDXC.

I only bought it because it was such a good deal, I've been fine with my internal storage up until now.
Now I just want a 2TB microSDXC card


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

zakth said:


> They buyer I bought mine from has 547 sales with 99.6% positive feedback. I'm fairly certain I will get the item as described. Had the seller had much less feedback I most likely would have avoided buying. However, buyer protection is always a good option so if it turns out not to be what they claim you can always get your money back. Anyhow, to answer a question someone asked earlier.. The "class 1" is actually  UHS-I or Class 10. It's the highest performance level available. Also it has a transfer speed of 30/mbps. For more information check out http://www.sandisk.c.../?capacity=64GB
> 
> On a side note, this card is supposed to come with "SanDisk Memory Zone App**** for Android" so if that's not included you can almost assume it's a fake... of course that's not 100% but just a good guess.


You're not one for fine print huh? Buyers protection is if the item isn't as described. Did you notice the *'s next to the size and speeds? Stating that it would be up to those speeds for reading only and that some of the space cannot be used. Both very loose definitions for specs where eBay could just say oh well and not give you your money back.

Far as the rating, well I wouldn't imagine it'd be to difficult for some people to pad theirs and get it up there.

Think of it like this, retail on a card like this is over 100 bucks. Why would these sellers drop the price so low? You could sell these cards for fifty bucks and still have people buy them and then you would make more money, albeit just a bit slower. People don't think of dropping twenty bucks on a chance like this. People think a little more and hesitate when its higher. The reason the price is so low is because they want to offload them fast, in hours. And why would someone be so desperate to get rid of something so quick? Either stolen or a scam of some sorts, plain and simple.

Just saying. Everyone's going to do what they want, but more then likely it's going to be a garbage card.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just looked into it and the seller has been an eBay seller since May-13-11. And He has been selling electronics the entire time. He isn't in any rush. Also I really don't care if its stolen as-long as it works as advertised He is +757 -2 on the Ratings and that's a good record. Also i don't know if you saw in the news that flash memory is in an extreme surplus( the company's are trying to offload as much as possible to regain control of the market). What I think happened here is San disk gave this item in bulk to the seller in china to avoid the costs related to selling surplus products in the US.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

Dont u guys know everthing in china is a knockoff ul be able to tell when u get the card and all the print is above the card it will start peeling ...u will get a card its just gonna be a cheap knockoff

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

ombracol said:


> Dont u guys know everthing in china is a knockoff ul be able to tell when u get the card and all the print is above the card it will start peeling ...u will get a card its just gonna be a cheap knockoff
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


EVERYTHING!?!?!?! Wow thats alot of things....


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm...what to do what to do. $16 bucks could fill up my motorcycle









I'm going to order but maybe we should all use THIS to test the cards for speed/capacity?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I ordered one. We'll see what happens!


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

i'm in. $16.99 for me + ebay buyer protection, can't really go wrong right?


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Went ahead and ordered one. Kinda hard to pass this up and not much to lose! Thanks OP!


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

In for 1.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine still didn't ship yet ;(


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I just realized that I never got an order confirmation from eBay or PayPal...wtf? Time for some investigating.

edit: Shit, I must not have finished the payment in PayPal. There is no record on either site for the order. Also, it is sold out again now, double shit.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> I just realized that I never got an order confirmation from eBay or PayPal...wtf? Time for some investigating.
> 
> edit: Shit, I must not have finished the payment in PayPal. There is no record on either site for the order. Also, it is sold out again now, double shit.


 Here you go..MOAR here


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Marcismo55 said:


> Here you go..MOAR here


Just found that too lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why do some of those pics have a 1 and some dont?


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Because they are using stock pictures and not actual pictures.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

The "I" is for SD rev 3.01 cards and "II" would be rev 4. Both are called SDXC but "II"/rev 4 uses new features that we can't use. "I"/rev 3 should work fine.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats the Difference between these?


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

the one on the left has a small 1 on it and the one on the right doesnt.

any other questions....

Lol, JK.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I noticed that checking around too nearest I could figure out is either the 1 means nothing or it signifies the uhs 1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I noticed that checking around too nearest I could figure out is either the 1 means nothing or it signifies the uhs 1
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Pretty sure it signifies UHS-1. That being said they could just be stock photos regardless so may not be accurate.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got a notice from eBay that they have removed the listing and that if I haven't paid that I am no longer obligated to... doesn't look good, guys.

I already paid, though, lol.

Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

jbzcar said:


> I just got a notice from eBay that they have removed the listing and that if I haven't paid that I am no longer obligated to... doesn't look good, guys.
> 
> I already paid, though, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


So did I. Me sad panda
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I got the same notice. To be fair, eBay is a little overzealous with removing items if there are a few reports. More than likely, someone else who was selling the same cards reported the seller. The first seller's account still seems to be there though, maybe he'll post another listing. I already paid for mine so we'll see what happens.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> I got the same notice. To be fair, eBay is a little overzealous with removing items if there are a few reports. More than likely, someone else who was selling the same cards reported the seller. The first seller's account still seems to be there though, maybe he'll post another listing. I already paid for mine so we'll see what happens.


yeah i paid too, it didn't ship yet though


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine shipped 

The Galaxy


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Mine shipped
> 
> The Galaxy


no shit lol


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> I got the same notice. To be fair, eBay is a little overzealous with removing items if there are a few reports. More than likely, someone else who was selling the same cards reported the seller. The first seller's account still seems to be there though, maybe he'll post another listing. I already paid for mine so we'll see what happens.


I'm a bit confused about the removal of the listing. Do I need to be worried since I already paid through paypal? How will the seller contact me regarding shipment or did I just lose $16.99?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

kast said:


> I'm a bit confused about the removal of the listing. Do I need to be worried since I already paid through paypal? How will the seller contact me regarding shipment or did I just lose $16.99?


The listing was removed but the account wasn't disabled. He should still be able to mark things as shipped and whatnot. If for some reason the account is disabled, just file a dispute on ebay, but still wait a bit just in case it is shipped anyway.


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

I ordered a 16gb Samsung brand class 10 micro sd from an auction about 2 weeks ago. It was 16 bucks and it is class 10 memory. (at least it is supposed to be) It's $80 at Best Buy. It's also from china and the tracking just updated to "in transit" a couple days ago. I have ordered several items like this from china with pretty good luck so far. You just have to deal with slow shipping most of the time. I would guess that this 64gb card is not very fast. I don't see any speed rating on the chip. Wikipedia has a very good explanation of the classes of micro sd cards.


----------



## diewson (Jul 7, 2012)

Just got an email saying mine is shipped


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

mine shipped


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

mine shipped as well, or at least I got a tracking number


----------



## RedAustrian (Aug 1, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> I got the same notice. To be fair, eBay is a little overzealous with removing items if there are a few reports. More than likely, someone else who was selling the same cards reported the seller. The first seller's account still seems to be there though, maybe he'll post another listing. I already paid for mine so we'll see what happens.


Which auction did you buy it from? I got it from the 
same one that was shown in Post #1 of this thread. 
It hasn't been removed by eBay....
http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_2509wt_1170

I did get an email three days ago that said my order 
was shipped out of China. It also included a tracking
confirmation number.

...curious as to what will actually arrive in the mail!


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200802314061?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

TheOldOne said:


> http://www.ebay.com/...984.m1497.l2649


thanks just bought one!


----------



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

anyone get their's yet? might as well get one for the price.


----------



## guod (Dec 21, 2011)

not trying to bring anyone down, but you guys might want to read this.

http://flashchiptech.wordpress.com/2011/07/13/fixing-fake-sd-sdhc-cards-is-it-possible-what-are-the-problems-and-challenges-what-software-to-use-to-test-for-flash-memory-fake-chips-is-there-a-free-download-to-check-flash-drives-and-memory-car/

It happened to me once when I was buying memory stick pro duo cards. I found GREAT deals (just like these 64GB cards) on high capicty cards on ebay, then the data started to disappear and then the card just starting becoming corrupt. The seller sent me a few new cards and boom, same issue. It just seems like the price is too good to be true, as this is the exact same scenario.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

guod said:


> not trying to bring anyone down, but you guys might want to read this.
> 
> http://flashchiptech...and-memory-car/
> 
> It happened to me once when I was buying memory stick pro duo cards. I found GREAT deals (just like these 64GB cards) on high capicty cards on ebay, then the data started to disappear and then the card just starting becoming corrupt. The seller sent me a few new cards and boom, same issue. It just seems like the price is too good to be true, as this is the exact same scenario.


that's what Ive been trying to say, you put it better lol. No one seems to care if they lose their data though... gotta get a good deal


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

In case someone missed out on ebay's deal and still wants a 64GB card for $49.99 from BestBuy with free shipping, here you go... http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Ultra+64GB+microSDXC+Class+6+Memory+Card/4120116.p?id=1218457270220&skuId=4120116


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

jzd5032 said:


> In case someone missed out on ebay's deal and still wants a 64GB card for $49.99 from BestBuy with free shipping, here you go... http://www.bestbuy.com/site/SanDisk+-+Ultra+64GB+microSDXC+Class+6+Memory+Card/4120116.p?id=1218457270220&skuId=4120116


Nice! I'll be ordering that to go with the GS3 I just bought from Swappa.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RedAustrian (Aug 1, 2012)

jzd5032 said:


> In case someone missed out on ebay's deal and still wants a 64GB card for $49.99 from BestBuy with free shipping, here you go... http://www.bestbuy.c...0&skuId=4120116


I bought that one from Best Buy during their last $49 sale. However, the card is Class 6. I ended up returning at the local Best Buy store.

When Amazon had the Sandisk 64GB MicroSDXC Class 10 for only $59, I jumped on it and order one. (this is sold and shipped from
Amazon directly... my advice is to NEVER order from third-party seller who sell via Amazon... only order from Amazon, LLC directly)
It arrived a few days ago and the Class 10 definitely was faster than the Class 6(from Best Buy). The write speed was almost 25%
faster. Well worth the $10 difference.

As for the eBay $16 card, not sure when it'll arrive, but not expecting much. I just look at it as a $16 gamble.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

jzd5032 said:


> In case someone missed out on ebay's deal and still wants a 64GB card for $49.99 from BestBuy with free shipping, here you go... http://www.bestbuy.c...0&skuId=4120116


It's actually $59.99, unless they upped it since you posted.

But what I don't understand is that it says class six, but sandisk's website doesn't say they make a 64gb MicroSDXC card that's class six...


----------



## RedAustrian (Aug 1, 2012)

Brian G said:


> It's actually $59.99, unless they upped it since you posted.
> 
> But what I don't understand is that it says class six, but sandisk's website doesn't say they make a 64gb MicroSDXC card that's class six...


It's class *6* and the price was *$49.99 yesterday*... guess they brought it back up to $59.99 today.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

RedAustrian said:


> It's class *6*


I can read that. But why doesn't SanDisk's website say they make a class six that size? That's what I was asking.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I can read that. But why doesn't SanDisk's website say they make a class six that size? That's what I was asking.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


It's UHS-1 class 6. And it doesn't say it on the site likely because they're not producing anything but UHS-1 class 10 in that size anymore or perhaps did a run just for best buy? Not sure.

Either way, in practice it appears the UHS cards are faster than their non-UHS counterparts with the same class rating. And I wouldn't sweat the difference anyways. Even 1080p video isn't going to come close to taxing the write speed. The bitrate just isn't high enough.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

ordered one from best buy for 49.99 aswell...the specs show transfer speeds of 30mb/s


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

The 64GB card I ordered was marked as shipped on 7/31. No tracking or any other information, eBay didn't even email me to tell me it was marked as shipped.

Estimated Delivery: 08/17/12 - 08/30/12


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I ordered the 64gb one from Best Buy. Came to 59.99, oh well. Still a good deal in my book. Free shipping says it'll take about a week.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

RedAustrian said:


> It's class *6* and the price was *$49.99 yesterday*... guess they brought it back up to $59.99 today.


no its a class 10...


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> no its a class 10...


My expected delivery date for this card is Monday the 13th. I can run some speed tests on it then.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the card in front of me and it says class 10 right on the packaging...

to anybody else that purchased the sandisk ultra sdxc-1 64gb and wan to format it to fat32, click on link!
http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> I have the card in front of me and it says class 10 right on the packaging...
> 
> to anybody else that purchased the sandisk ultra sdxc-1 64gb and wan to format it to fat32, click on link!
> http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm


From ebay? 
The Galaxy


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> From ebay?
> The Galaxy


No bestbuy...the ebay units seemed sketchy so i chalked up 49.00 lol. Worth every penny imo!


----------



## dunndada (Dec 19, 2011)

Now they are listed at 80 dollars. FYI they are most likely counterfeit. Doesn't mean it wont work. I work in counterfeit detection with china and it has become a massive problem within the electronics industry.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

dunndada said:


> Now they are listed at 80 dollars. FYI they are most likely counterfeit. Doesn't mean it wont work. I work in counterfeit detection with china and it has become a massive problem within the electronics industry.


I've spent 15$ on stupider things
The Galaxy


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> I've spent 15$ on stupider things
> The Galaxy


Lets hope you remember to back everything up from your phone's card to your computer on a regular basis too... Cuz the day the card crashes and you lose everything on it, you'll be a little upset I'm willing to bet.


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's the card from the Best Buy link. It definitely says class 10 on the packaging. It won't mount in my GS3 yet, and I'll have to grab a USB adapter to format it when I head to Walmart later.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Spaniard85 said:


> Here's the card from the Best Buy link. It definitely says class 10 on the packaging. It won't mount in my GS3 yet, and I'll have to grab a USB adapter to format it when I head to Walmart later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


check back to post 99 if you want to format it to fat32...cwm recovery will not recognize exfat.


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

I rather format it as EXT3 as my mac and windows systems have IFS drivers for it.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Spaniard85 said:


> Here's the card from the Best Buy link. It definitely says class 10 on the packaging. It won't mount in my GS3 yet, and I'll have to grab a USB adapter to format it when I head to Walmart later.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Am I lucky or am I missing something? I ask because I popped mine from BestBuy in my phone straight out of the package and it mounted with 59.5gb in size.

I thought I would have to format it first?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Am I lucky or am I missing something? I ask because I popped mine from BestBuy in my phone straight out of the package and it mounted with 59.5gb in size.
> 
> I thought I would have to format it first?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I honestly have no idea. My phone didn't want anything to do with it at first. After formatting it with DiskUtility (Mac), that's the same amount of space I've wound up with as well. 59.5ishGB. Time to load it up!


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

http://www.epiccm.org/2012/06/why-not-exfat.html


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

droidstyle said:


> http://www.epiccm.org/2012/06/why-not-exfat.html


OK so basically I'll be fine using the exfat until I try to use CWM or if I run into another app that doesn't like the exfat?

Edit: Another quick question, just formatting with the phone itself will change the file system?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brian G said:


> Lets hope you remember to back everything up from your phone's card to your computer on a regular basis too... Cuz the day the card crashes and you lose everything on it, you'll be a little upset I'm willing to bet.


lol i do that already... the only thing on my card are movies (backed up on hard drive) and pictures (google intsant upload). Ive got a 32 gig card in it now that came with my thunderbolt. I really dont care if its a fake lol .. But if its real than i got the deal of the century!


----------



## RedAustrian (Aug 1, 2012)

the card is not fake

the auction is fake

nothing received as of today (and I'm pretty sure nothing will ever arrive, unless it's a coin, which is what scammers usualy send)


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm starting to think the auction was indeed a fake. Have not received anything yet, seller won't respond, they have revived a number of negative feedback over the past few weeks claiming counterfeit items and have made their feedback private. They also went from a few hundred listings to none at all.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't get mine yet either, but according to the shipping I have until the 29th.
If I don't get it the 29th I'm going to get my money back the 30th.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Most of you knew this one was a scam and still ordered it. I hope ebays verdict sides with the seller bunch of cheapskates.

VERIZON GALAXY S 3 (CM10)


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

droid3r said:


> Most of you knew this one was a scam and still ordered it. I hope ebays verdict sides with the seller bunch of cheapskates.
> 
> VERIZON GALAXY S 3 (CM10)


That's uncalled for. And no, they won't side with the seller. The listing was removed and it clearly says that I'm under no obligation to pay for it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> That's uncalled for. And no, they won't side with the seller. The listing was removed and it clearly says that I'm under no obligation to pay for it.


Well eBay did side with the seller so.. that was painless







also, well worth the risk i don't need a 64gig card and im not about to pay $50-80 for on... Simple as that. And it is uncalled for. im not cheap at all lol


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Well eBay did side with the seller so.. that was painless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm generally not "cheap" but if I can save a few bucks, or in this case, a lot of bucks, why not? Same here, I didn't really _need_ a card. They'll be down to $20 in no time anyway.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

psycho_asylum said:


> I'm generally not "cheap" but if I can save a few bucks, or in this case, a lot of bucks, why not? Same here, I didn't really _need_ a card. They'll be down to $20 in no time anyway.


I doubt they'll be to 20 bucks any time soon... And I think that droid3r meant to use stupid instead of cheap. Now I'm not calling anyone stupid, I'm just saying buying this card off of eBay for 16 bucks is a stupid choice. That price and being on eBay had SCAM written all over it. It's obvious that you were throwing your money away. Now if you wanna just throw another 16 bucks away you can send it to me  . At least then you know it will be going toward something usefull, beer.
''


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I doubt they'll be to 20 bucks any time soon... And I think that droid3r meant to use stupid instead of cheap. Now I'm not calling anyone stupid, I'm just saying buying this card off of eBay for 16 bucks is a stupid choice. That price and being on eBay had SCAM written all over it. It's obvious that you were throwing your money away. Now if you wanna just throw another 16 bucks away you can send it to me  . At least then you know it will be going toward something usefull, beer.
> ''


I didn't throw any money away... Lol why don't people understand ebay has great buyer protection?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Why don't people understand ebay has great buyer protection?


From experience I can tell you that ebays "buyer protection" is at best a joke.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

TheOldOne said:


> From experience I can tell you that ebays "buyer protection" is at best a joke.


And from my experience I can tell you that it's great... What's your point?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

It's now past time for mine to arrive. I don't expect to get it or the money back.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

TheOldOne said:


> It's now past time for mine to arrive. I don't expect to get it or the money back.


You can get your money back easilly. just go to paypal


----------

